# tra/vetassess



## Nathan_1986 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

If your being sponsored by a company for skilled migration as a tradesperson is it mandatory to carryout these tests? 

Nathan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Nathan_1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your being sponsored by a company for skilled migration as a tradesperson is it mandatory to carryout these tests?
> 
> Nathan


If Applicants - FAQs is up to date, looks as though you may be able to slide in from the UK without an assessment but I would check with them personally for from the FAQ listing you could take it that all trades people from other than the countries listed are not required to do an assessment and that is certainly not the case AFAIK, electricians and plumbers for instance needing assessment and licensing.

If getting an assessment at any stage and re Btec which I've not heard of, the NVQ seems to be a more frequently referred to UK qualification standard.
It'll be up to the assessment process how a Btec is viewed.


----------



## Nathan_1986 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer,

A btec is an advanced modern apprenticeship and an NVQ is normally a basic apprenticeship. Its much harder to complete and considered to be the qualification to have when looking for employment in the motor industry so I Imagine that as long as Immigration know what it is I should be ok

Thanks

Nathan


----------

